# Mastergrip Router table router mounting



## Teddiegee (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a problem mountimg a router to the Mastergrip table. Craftman Router won't fit
Porta Cable won't fit. If I use a adapter the router shaft is to short to do any work.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Edward, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
Did you buy this table new, there should have been a plate adapter for it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Edward, welcome to the forum.

I am surprised that those common brands will not fit.

Is this a new or second hand table?

What model number, age?

Does the router screw into the router table or is there a plate? 

I am not familiar with that brand...

From another forum:



> I did a quick search of my own and found that the router is made by Alltrade Tools (http://www.alltradetools.com/). I didn't see any links for a manual or much other information for that matter. But at the very least you now have a place to contact to see what kind of info they can provide.


This seems to be a clone of the Mastercraft router table from many years ago.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Edward.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HI Edward, you will be lucky to find any manual or information on that router table.

You do not say what router that you do have, but you should be able to drill out the top to fit most small routers.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Edward I'm sorry I can't be of any help but welcome to the forum . There's a plethora of knowledgable guys here so if you get a chance to get the model etc I'm sure they will have answers .

I'm in Britsh Columbia Canada right above you . I see Cali is having an early start with there fire season , hope there far from you


----------



## Teddiegee (Jun 7, 2014)

*mastergrip Router table*



Semipro said:


> Edward, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
> Did you buy this table new, there should have been a plate adapter for it.


 It is a used table from ebay(big mistake) No plate adapter, I made one out of steel but when mounted, Screwed to the table the router shaft is to short to do any work, Has any one used an extension on a router shaft? Help


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Edward
You did not give model numbers of routers,but if have read the threads here a lot of people use the muscle Chuck it will give about 1/2" extra height also tightens with an Allen wrench,
I believe the manufactures giving router forum members 5% off
Quick Change Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright - Camless Router Chuck - High Speed Chuck - Precision Chuck - Wood Working Chuck - Router Accessories - DeRosa Engine


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Teddiegee said:


> It is a used table from ebay(big mistake) No plate adapter, I made one out of steel but when mounted, Screwed to the table the router shaft is to short to do any work, Has any one used an extension on a router shaft? Help


EBay  I've been duped to many times to ever use them again . There's some good honest people there but the bad ones just give it a bad name


----------



## Firetrucker (Aug 28, 2014)

Edward, I have the Mastergrip manual for your table and will be glad to send it to you when I get more posts. Basically, though, it says that you have to remove the plastic plate on the router (Porter Cable and Craftsman) for mounting. My mounting plate is just under 3 mm thick.

Hope this helps, Bob


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bob 
You can send it now, provided it is on the hardrive of your computer.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Or you can add it to the forum 'library'....


----------



## Firetrucker (Aug 28, 2014)

I've got to scan it to a pdf, first. But first, the flooring must be finished so I can get to the scanner.


----------



## yourmarkintime (Dec 28, 2014)

Bob - I am also looking for a manual for a Mastergrip router table Model 480410. I just bought one and I think I have all the parts that came with it. Just would like to see a manual to attach my Ryobi router and set it up.


----------



## Firetrucker (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, I got tired of working on computers, my obsessive hobby/business, so we went to Yuma for the winter. Now I'm back and I've still got flooring and computers to work on. I did some searching and this morning found that I could request a manual from Alltrade. They responded immediately. Much better result than my scan. Sorry for the delay. It's attached, and I will find out how to add it to the library. Bob


----------

